# Construction Site Manager



## openshawfamily (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi everyone again.

Since my last post I have been trying to find out if my husbands trade was on the skilled federal list for Canada.

I am not 100% sure but it is looking like it isnt. As you can imagine if this is the case we are going to be guttied.

We already know he is not on the list for Australia but it is for NZ.

Can anyone help with telephone numbers of people I can get in touch with to see if our dream of moving to Canada will be a no go 

Hope you can help.x


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

openshawfamily said:


> Hi everyone again.
> 
> Since my last post I have been trying to find out if my husbands trade was on the skilled federal list for Canada.
> 
> ...


Here's the occupations on THE LIST that may be relative to your husband's skills.

7215 Contractors and Supervisors, Carpentry Trades
7216 Contractors and Supervisors, Mechanic Trades


----------



## openshawfamily (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you. This is what I get when I look. My husband is a bricklayer but then went into site managment. Not sure if this comes under Carpentry Trades????

Can I also add what a fantastic site this is.


----------



## roundfoot (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi,

The NOC code for a construction manager is 0711 (I think) - you can find the codes on the cic.gc.ca website - so I don't think it's on 'the list'. It may be worth phoning a couple of the larger companies (such a PCL, Ledcor, Stuart Olson, Graham) and seeing if they will give you an idea of your chances. I'm a QS trying to find employment in canada at the moment. I know Graham construction have just done a UK recruitment campaign (check out their website) but it will mean a company getting a LMO so will depend on how much demand there is for site managers. I have spoken to numerous companies and although things did drop off in Canada (still nothing like they did in the UK) most companies seem to think things are or are just about to pick up again. Depends on how many site managers were laid off in the downturn I guess.

Good luck!


----------



## gbu (Apr 7, 2011)

openshawfamily said:


> Thank you. This is what I get when I look. My husband is a bricklayer but then went into site managment. Not sure if this comes under Carpentry Trades????
> 
> Can I also add what a fantastic site this is.


Surely he's supervised carpentry trade as a construction manager?- no need to get too creative but in the building industry he should have the expertise for supervision over a number of trades. Good luck.


----------



## roundfoot (Jul 11, 2010)

I agree but under this NOC code (in my opinion) it would only be working for a carpentry subcontractor rather than a main contractor. He would essentially only be supervising joiners and not managing a site. It may well be a step down for him but if he's happy to do that they it could apply. The exact description from the cic.gc.ca website is 

This unit group includes carpentry and cabinetmaking trade contractors who own and operate their own businesses. This group also includes supervisors who supervise and co-ordinate the activities of workers classified in the following unit groups: Carpenters (7271) and Cabinetmakers (7272). They are employed by construction companies, carpentry contractors, maintenance departments of industrial establishments, and custom furniture and fixture manufacturing or repair companies.

Included job titles: cabinetmaking contractor, carpentry contractor, foreman/woman, finish carpenters, foreman/woman, form builders, foreman/woman, framers, foreman/woman, maintenance carpenters, supervisor, carpenters.


----------



## gbu (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes, so he qualifies. The only question is- is he telling the truth? Yes, he is - he has the necessary experience in the described job .

The objective is to start a new life in Canada. Once he's there if he gets a job offer in a more senior role I really don't see what the problem is. He contributes to the economy- that's all they want.


----------

